# Employement



## bobinpakchong (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi I am new to this.

I live in Thailand have done for the last 6 years have Thai wife, had a house built & now retired, problem is I need a job for some extra cash.
Have worked in the crane heavy lift industry worlwide for over 40 years, I am informed that there are several bik construction projects starting next year.
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Try your luck at Liebherr, Caterpillar and Tadano.
They are all active on heavy machinery and as far as i know, they hire foreigners as specialists on maintenance and service.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

First question is are you here on a "retirement " or marriage visa, that will determine if you can even work in the country.

If you are on a marriage visa you can work. Your best bet would be to find an international company working on one of these projects and try to get work through them.


----------

